# Black Eff Crate



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

I put a thread in the freshwater, but realize more people probably use this for marine water instead.

So does anyone still able to get Black Egg crate? If so, where do you get it from, how much, and how big are they typically?

I know i can get the white one from Home Depot, but i prefer it in black, as it will go on the top of the tank. I went to Reno, and they only had white.

Amazon has some small ones that are 12x6 or max 12x12, and i need 20x18 at least, or bigger.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

PlasticWorld usually carries them.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

wtac said:


> PlasticWorld usually carries them.


Thanks, never been there, would have to drive there one day from Oakville. Do you know approximately how much it is and for what size?


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

zfarsh said:


> Thanks, never been there, would have to drive there one day from Oakville. Do you know approximately how much it is and for what size?


You can call them for the price, they are very friendly guys. (416-630-6745)
Just google plasticworld.ca


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

cica said:


> You can call them for the price, they are very friendly guys. (416-630-6745)
> Just google plasticworld.ca


Yes plastic world might have them but have not seen lately, best to call them.

They have move to a new location in Jan, 2020 , 111 Millwick Drive.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

they havent carried it in a while and not planning to either...


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Bigshowfrags has 2'x2' for $19.99 on their website. Not sure if they have them in stock or not.


----------

